# What a little moss can do



## SpaceWolf (Jun 17, 2016)

Was about time to start adding some new moss, since the old got brown and well, it's a whole new enclosure. Love the smell of the forest when I stick my head inside there ^^ and it seems my mantids also really love it


----------



## SpaceWolf (Jun 18, 2016)

Added some more colors and looks just like a tropical jungle now


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 18, 2016)

What are you using for your enclosure? ITS PERFECT!!.


----------



## SpaceWolf (Jun 18, 2016)

Ehm, this is an exo terra terrarium 45cm*45cm*60cm, with the standard background, but I filled it up with bark from a dead tree that I found in my backyard. I dried it so it would start growing mold. The soil is a mix of dirt and pieces of wood that got scrambled in some sort of machine we use to clean up dead branches. Then the rest is mostly different sorts of moss that I collected from the side of roads, creeks, and forrests. Then there are a few basic bromelias that I used, the colorful ones really make it pretty though, I was hesitating of adding an orchid in there but it didn't really work out. this is my first terrarium that I made but it's really fun to create an actual kinda representation of real life nature.

I was thinking of just re-doing the terrarium because it got a little messy since I put too much pill bugs in there and they always eat all the moss. But instead I just tried fixing it by adding some fresh nature in it.

Really glad you like it, thanks!


----------



## SpaceWolf (Jun 18, 2016)

I took some inspiration from Pinterest where I put together some photos to give me some ideas on what to combine and what plants to use.

https://www.pinterest.com/thomaslambert19/terrarium-ideas/


----------



## dmina (Jun 20, 2016)

Great job on the enclosure.. thanks for sharing...


----------



## BigDazz (Sep 1, 2016)

Look Good!!!


----------



## Mystymantis (Sep 27, 2016)

That is an awesome setup! I love all the moss and different wood.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2016)

It is nice, just make sure you leave room for molting.


----------

